# Overclocking failed! Computer crashes when gaming and posts this.



## R.Gouda (Jan 9, 2011)

Whenever I play any games at all. From TF2 to Half-life 2, to Dragon Age Origins to mass effect 2. About 5 mins to an hour into the game the computer suddenly freezes up, and the screen goes black. I have to emergency shut down the computer and restart it. When it restarts I get a "Overclocking has failed!" message. Here are my specs.

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit.
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 965 @ 3.20GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
Memory: DDR3 6144MB RAM
Video Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295
Motherboard: Asus Rampage II Extreme 
Bios: American Megatrends.

If you need anything else let me know. I'm not very good with computers though, so if possible please include instructions on how to get you the extra info.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

R.Gouda said:


> Whenever I play any games at all. From TF2 to Half-life 2, to Dragon Age Origins to mass effect 2. About 5 mins to an hour into the game the computer suddenly freezes up, and the screen goes black. I have to emergency shut down the computer and restart it. When it restarts I get a "Overclocking has failed!" message. Here are my specs.
> 
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit.
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 965 @ 3.20GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
> ...



what is the make and model of your power supply?

I would download OCCT (free) and run the cpu stress testing program; keeping an eye on your system temps and voltages from within OCCT during testing (abort the test if the temps reach 70C) 

try to pay close attention to the cpu voltage fluctuations during stress testing / hopefully if you get a system freeze or crash you will know the approximate cpu voltage near the time of the crash; it may be just a simple matter of increasing your Vcore voltage -or- you may be overheating and getting auto shutdowns?

also download Sensorsview Pro (15-day trial) and give us your system temps / cpu temps / system voltages and hard drive temps from within sensorsview pro during an idel period before stress testing

is your system overclocked or are you at stock speed now ?

keep us posted with your progress


----------

